# Resurrect the LOST PICS!!



## Pat

When I was gone for those couple years there was a server upgrade and a huge pic loss apparently. Well I remember some pretty killer pics, Let me start it off with my all time fav.

This rhom is just caught out of the Nanay and was measured by Raul Yalan, the guy holding him, at 46 cm. That fish was live and recovered nicely. For those who don't know Raul he's a biologist and exporter out of Iquitos Peru. His company is called Neotropical Fauna.


----------



## db04ph

omg 
speechless
thats what i am talking about


----------



## RedneckR0nin

That is the leviathan if I ever seen it, run for the hills everyone the end is near!!


----------



## blbig50

WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOW thats just over 18"!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

That's insane! Thanks for this Pat!


----------



## Lifer374

Ash's old rhombeus was one of the sweetest rhoms ever.


----------



## Pat

blbig50 said:


> WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOW thats just over 18"!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> That's insane! Thanks for this Pat!


You're welcome!

Here's a pic I haven't seen floating around for a while. This is the biggest rhom of the bling variety I've seen.


----------



## Pat

Here's one of my all time fav's. I think Knifeman owned this badboy and then Wes aka- Piranha King had him.
This is one of those Venezuelan varients like the ones in the 'Wolf in the Water' video. I'm convinced these come from a specific river or lake in Venezuela. I say that because they have such a distinct look and many of the Vinny's we see don't have this look.


----------



## Pat

This would have been erased. 
This is Titus' old tank, I will do another one day. It had the DIY background and auto drip set-up.
Not saying it's legendary but thought I would share since it would have been erased.


----------



## Pat

Older Pic's of Wayne Mah's Rhom's.
He now has one that's over 17" that's not in those pics. Hopefully he doesn't mind me sharing these as this is where I originally got them.


----------



## the_w8

DDDAAAAAMMMMMNN those are some monsters...I remember some of these posted way in the past. Awesome pics and I hope I can get my lil fella to be a monster like those. That first pic is crazy. Super high back on that beast.


----------



## His Majesty

holy sweetness









those are some killer p's. keep the pics coming


----------



## EZmoney

One of Yorkshire's many epic pics-


----------



## Murphy18

That forst rhom is an absolute beast!! Where are you getting these pics from?


----------



## blbig50

All awesome pics! Now I'm wanting a rhom


----------



## His Majesty

wow that last pic is immense.
i agree blbig, maybe a rhom setup is due. 
only fecking problem is that none of the lfs around me have any p's other than rb. and when they do get something else in its a total rip off.


----------



## Murphy18

Trigger lover said:


> wow that last pic is immense.
> i agree blbig, maybe a rhom setup is due.
> only fecking problem is that none of the lfs around me have any p's other than rb. *and when they do get something else in its a total rip off.*


HAHA, my lfs got a Sanzhezi in, they thought it was a red and i bought it for £12 so


----------



## His Majesty

only if my lfs was as stupid as yours murph.


----------



## Lifer374

Can't remember who's Brandtii this is but I always loved this old pic too.
Kind of cool digging these up.


----------



## primetime3wise

that first rhom is insane







thick as hell too. makes my 14" one look small now


----------



## DiPpY eGgS

Tango374 said:


> Can't remember who's Brandtii this is but I always loved this old pic too.
> Kind of cool digging these up.


I think that one was therizman's --great pic


----------



## Rick james

Some day I will have a Monster Rhom. This Thread just makes me wish it was today.


----------



## blbig50

Trigger lover said:


> wow that last pic is immense.
> i agree blbig, maybe a rhom setup is due.
> only fecking problem is that none of the lfs around me have any p's other than rb. and when they do get something else in its a total rip off.


Same here man, I have to drive about an hour to get anything other than reds. I am super excited to pick up my elong. Big 7 incher!


----------



## locust

Some more old pics from the site, the last rhom pic was an infamous co hab








Praps you can list the old owners Pat


----------



## AKSkirmish

FYI-

I will be backing up all these Old photo's on my External-So they dont get lost again-

Seems like you guys have also done the same-
But the more the merrier IMO.......

Once again just FYI-


----------



## His Majesty

to the last batch of pics.

some nice fatass p's.


----------



## Lifer374

few cariba. 
Don't recall the owner. Sound off if your still around.


----------



## EZmoney

wow a bunch of old pics. big props to everyone for saving them!


----------



## blbig50

What's the story behind the two rhoms cohabbed. Someone please share!


----------



## RedneckR0nin

That caribe shoal is deadly ass sh*t and just wish I had one of my own ahhh soon enough I guess.


----------



## Moondemon

Many great pictures in this thread !! and yes, the caribes are simply amazing... huge jaws on those monsters !


----------



## blbig50

That is a bad ass Cariba shoal!


----------



## locust

The caribe shoal was Gasmans a UK member, and the "rhom co hab" was just done for the photo practically, it was over in 10 minutes.


----------



## blbig50

locust said:


> The caribe shoal was Gasmans a UK member, and the "rhom co hab" was just done for the photo practically, it was over in 10 minutes.


Thank you!


----------



## His Majesty

man that Caribe shoal is realy nice. great looking set of fish


----------



## Grosse Gurke

Pat said:


> Here's one of my all time fav's. I think Knifeman owned this badboy and then Wes aka- Piranha King had him.
> This is one of those Venezuelan varients like the ones in the 'Wolf in the Water' video. I'm convinced these come from a specific river or lake in Venezuela. I say that because they have such a distinct look and many of the Vinny's we see don't have this look.
> 
> View attachment 181721


I totally agree...this is the only Venezuelan rhombeus that I have seen that looks like this...and the one that started the craze for a vinny rhom. Unfortunatly the other vinny rhoms just dont have this distinct look.


----------



## locust

More oldies

Peru








Guyana








Vinny








Is this a clue to the location of the Vinny "type"? From The Rio Gaurico, Estado Gaurico, apparently, 
below








The Vinny classic


----------



## jp80911

isn't the last picture one of the footage from "killer instincts - piranhas, wolf in the water" ??


----------



## roccov12345

Great thread especially for us new comers that have never seen these before. Props!


----------



## blbig50

Is a vinny rhom distinguishable by it plateau like back???


----------



## Lifer374

blbig50 said:


> Is a vinny rhom distinguishable by it plateau like back???


No, not all of them get it.


----------



## locust

jp80911 said:


> isn't the last picture one of the footage from "killer instincts - piranhas, wolf in the water" ??


 Yes , showing the Vinny shape GG is referring to in Pats pics on page one. This fish is also from Venezuela at 16ins, tho not a profile pic it seems to not sure that extremer head angle.








Another oldie of Rauls
Peru


----------



## blbig50

Tango374 said:


> Is a vinny rhom distinguishable by it plateau like back???


No, not all of them get it.
[/quote]

Thank You

So are they distinguishable without the collection point?


----------



## Grosse Gurke

blbig50 said:


> Is a vinny rhom distinguishable by it plateau like back???


No, not all of them get it.
[/quote]

Thank You

So are they distinguishable without the collection point?
[/quote]
IMO....not unless they have the distinct look of the Knifeman picture. Other then that....rhoms come in too many variants trace them back to a river based on looks. People do it...but its a joke if you ask me.

One of my favorite pictures ever....I love how huge that jaw is


----------



## locust

For GG







And an old UK 16ins Peru, thats still going strong


----------



## Grosse Gurke

locust said:


> For GG


Thanks man...but I have been able to see this guy every day for the last 4 or 5 years


----------



## blbig50

Thanks GG

Is that yours in the pic GG?


----------



## locust

Grosse Gurke said:


> For GG


Thanks man...but I have been able to see this guy every day for the last 4 or 5 years :nod: 
[/quote]

Ah, I shouldve noticed the resemblance. 
Credit to a mature fish living thru the problems it had and still going strong.


----------



## Grosse Gurke

blbig50 said:


> For GG


Thanks man...but I have been able to see this guy every day for the last 4 or 5 years :nod: 
[/quote]

Ah, I shouldve noticed the resemblance. 
Credit to a mature fish living thru the problems it had and still going strong.
[/quote]
He is an awesome fish...and looks better today then he ever did.


----------



## blbig50

Can we see some pics of Frankenstein??


----------



## Sheppard

blbig50 said:


> Can we see some pics of Frankenstein??


DROOOOL!!!

Is that fish still in Hamilton? It would a real treat to see a monster like that with my own eyes.


----------



## Lifer374

blbig50 said:


> Can we see some pics of Frankenstein??


I got this one....


----------



## Lifer374

Oh sorry...


----------



## Dr. Giggles

Memory lane Re-Visited....

Mr Harley's Manny:







Traumatic's Rhom







The Pack's Piraya







Judazzz's Nat "Ed"







Gordeez's Pygo Natt







Xenon's Ternetzi







DonH's Rhom







Winkyee's Rhom







GG's Ternetzi







DonH's Elong


----------



## His Majesty

Holy Crap Frankenstein is massive. what a fish


----------



## Trigga

great thread

any one have any of mr.hannibals stuff?


----------



## lament configuration

we need to see every single pic yorkshire posted.


----------



## blbig50

Frankenstein is huuuuuuge. Oh and that fish is big too


----------



## Lifer374

lament configuration said:


> we need to see every single pic yorkshire posted.


Thats all I have.....


----------



## blbig50

Keep em coming


----------



## Gigante Pirana

From my collection


----------



## Gigante Pirana

a few from my friend Als, the two pirayas Als grew from 7 and 8 inches to over 13 and 15 inches. The diamond rhom on the top looks small but was actually around 14 inches making it one of the largest diamonds I can recall.


----------



## Gigante Pirana

I have lots of more pics of my collection since 1994 or there abouts. Some like the Brandtti you just saw that was one of the first to ever arrive in North America. If people are interested I can post them but it will take awhile as pics
need to be scanned first from actual pictures.


----------



## Pat

More Wayne more!!!!!


----------



## Lifer374

Wow, nice manny. 
Awsome collection!


----------



## Grosse Gurke

Gigante Pirana said:


> I have lots of more pics of my collection since 1994 or there abouts. Some like the Brandtti you just saw that was one of the first to ever arrive in North America. If people are interested I can post them but it will take awhile as pics
> need to be scanned first from actual pictures.


Go for it Wayne


----------



## Gigante Pirana

Current rhom has had a butticoferi with him/her for the last 3 years.


----------



## Gigante Pirana

The famous Hannibal(Dieselmack?) on the left and my current rhom on the right.


----------



## Gigante Pirana

Not mine and can't remember where they came from:


----------



## Gigante Pirana

More to come when I get home. Lost 70% of all pics of the past through computer virus and giving photos away to friends!


----------



## Gigante Pirana

More of my rhoms:















Not mine but other members from the past:
















One of these is Als 20 inch piraya before it got to North America:























Misc...:


----------



## Pat

I call dibs on that monster rhom Wayne, if you ever decide to sell it.


----------



## His Majesty

f*ck me







superb looking p's man. thanks for posting. very envious right now


----------



## Rick james

Gigante Pirana said:


> More of my rhoms:
> View attachment 182606
> 
> View attachment 182607
> 
> 
> Not mine but other members from the past:
> 
> View attachment 182614


^^^ My Dream fish


----------



## Gigante Pirana

More even older pics of my fish, sorry for the poor quality:
Note: This Geryi might have been the very first to arrive in North America!







Some history on this eigenmani in 1998. A few of the most extreme piranha hobbyist including me were trying to get the first adult caribes into North America prior to 1998. Some one in Maryland was able to get a few small ones that we never found out what ever happened with those. So the mad chase was on searching and exhorting any known piranha dealers back then to get the elusive caribe. It was frustrating to say the least as no one had any contacts direct to Venezuela at the time and we really wanted to own the caribe for the first time. Finally some seller said he finally got it and when he sent a couple to me, it was this eigenmani he thought was a caribe and he kept telling me at the time that the fish had a prominet black humeral spot! Hence this should give people a rough time frame as to when caribes were not even available in North America until thereafter.






















Some mixing here in the 8 ft by 4 ft 500 gallon tank:


----------



## EZmoney

Those are some sick ass pics and tank setups, Gigante!


----------



## Lifer374

Wow.
We're not worthy!
















What year would that have been with the Geryi?


----------



## Gigante Pirana

Tango374 said:


> Wow.
> We're not worthy!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What year would that have been with the Geryi?


You can see the date on the bottom right of the pic: oct, 1997.

Current eigenmani
co-hab since Feb/March 2009:


----------



## jp80911

how did the pygo and serra cohab in that 500g tank turn out?
did you have rhom in there?


----------



## Gigante Pirana

jp80911 said:


> how did the pygo and serra cohab in that 500g tank turn out?
> did you have rhom in there?


In all honesty, I don't remember the exact species I had together as I was constantly changing the makeup of the tank. I was removing those that were not doing as well and those that were far too aggressive. At one time I had five different sized rhoms in there and you can see one pic of two 12 inchers side by side.


----------



## Gigante Pirana

Here is a old pic for those who have never seen this before from a S.A. supplier of some rhoms that were going to come to North America but never made it. As a reference, the tiles were 20 cms wide.


----------



## jp80911

OMG, that's crazy, the last one to the left is 50cm (based on the 20cm tiles), that's almost 20" (19.685")
shame that it never made it, probably because the supplier had all of them together and ended up killing each other..let's hope that's not the case.


----------



## primetime3wise

i forsee a mad rush of members putting buttokoferri (sp?) w/ their piranhas
















very nice collection, now that is many many years of dedication, you should be proud.


----------



## Grosse Gurke

Sweet pictures Wayne.......do you have the picture of your old manueli in the 155 bowfront tank?


----------



## locust

Old one showing the difference between 16ins doa and 12ins fish








Not sure on the owners of these















16ins Venezuelan left side, 15ins Brazil right ( temp home) .


----------



## His Majesty

HOLY CRAP thats huge


----------



## locust

Yea, you only realise how huge, when you see the mass of it next to a regular 12ins fish


----------



## Grosse Gurke

They are old pics of my fish. If you look close...you can see a small irritans in the upper left part of the picture.


locust said:


> Not sure on the owners of these
> View attachment 182914


----------



## Ja'eh

Grosse Gurke said:


> Not sure on the owners of these
> View attachment 182914


[/quote]
Holy crap! You are one crazy dude!








Can't see your irritans too well but your rhom was sweet looking though.


----------



## Grosse Gurke

I still have the old fella. That picture was probably 3 years ago.


----------



## massabsamurai

mind posting an updated pic of the old fella GG?


----------



## Grosse Gurke

I will try and get some this weekend.


----------



## His Majesty

great looking fish GG. be great to see some updated pics of the beast


----------



## Ja'eh

Grosse Gurke said:


> I still have the old fella. That picture was probably 3 years ago.


How long did you have them together in the same tank and what was the aggression like from the rhom towards the irritans?


----------



## Grosse Gurke

I had them together for a few months probably. There was no aggression from the rhom...but the irritans would nip the rhoms tail fin. He was only in there because he was getting picked on in the irritans tank. I ended up giving him to Frank.


----------



## DBlackman

locust said:


> Some more old pics from the site, the last rhom pic was an infamous co hab
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Praps you can list the old owners Pat


That would be my rhom... smile It was taken when he occupied a 180gal, now he is in a DSA 185gal.

Here is a vid taken a few months back:
17 + Black Piranha


----------



## starbury

man that thing is a beast!!! You need to post some more pics of that fish. I looked through all your pic of your fish you have or had holy sh*t man











DBlackman said:


> Some more old pics from the site, the last rhom pic was an infamous co hab
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Praps you can list the old owners Pat


That would be my rhom... smile It was taken when he occupied a 120gal, now he is in a DSA 185gal.

Here is a vid taken a few months back:
17 + Black Piranha
[/quote]


----------



## weerhom

very nice.


----------



## locust

starbury said:


> Some more old pics from the site, the last rhom pic was an infamous co hab
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Praps you can list the old owners Pat


That would be my rhom... smile It was taken when he occupied a 120gal, now he is in a DSA 185gal.

Here is a vid taken a few months back:
17 + Black Piranha
[/quote]

[/quote]

Wasnt it 15ins back then?


----------



## weerhom

i know... look at him now. been pming him on how he got growth out of it. Cause apparently it grew. That's a big boi.







dblackman


----------



## DBlackman

Wasnt it 15ins back then?
[/quote]

It was advertised at 15-inches, but was measured slightly over 16-inches. There were two of the big boys that came in.... I took the smaller of the two... at least I thought... smile. I believe I 'got the hook-up' !!!


----------



## weerhom

yes you did...


----------



## weerhom

go to youtube and put in "rhom in a tub" the camera phone is not getting the vid as good as I would like, but who said piranha don't bite???


----------



## locust

Still, good to get an inch and whatever growth in that time at that size


----------



## locust

The 16ins Venezeulan fish i posted above as it currently is, sorry i cant embed:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2lH0sZiCDMw...feature=channel


----------



## weerhom

hey...where did everyone go???


----------



## jp80911

locust said:


> The 16ins Venezeulan fish i posted above as it currently is, sorry i cant embed:
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2lH0sZiCDMw...feature=channel


nice, what size tank is it in?


----------



## weerhom

AKSkirmish said:


> FYI-
> 
> I will be backing up all these Old photo's on my External-So they dont get lost again-
> 
> Seems like you guys have also done the same-
> But the more the merrier IMO.......
> 
> Once again just FYI-


Picture "8" on page 2 by akskirmish shows GG's rhom named Grim with a big p*ssy bubble on its back. This is a picture knifeman took when he owned the fish. From knifeman it was sold to wes/piranha king. Then I bought it from him. GG was constantly busting my balls about my care of the fish. This is proof that the fish was in this condition before I ever received it. An apology would be nice...


----------



## Da' Manster!

locust said:


> The 16ins Venezeulan fish i posted above as it currently is, sorry i cant embed:
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2lH0sZiCDMw...feature=channel


Hi Locust,
Taken care of, my friend!...


----------



## bigshawn

nice big boy you got there


----------



## CuzIsaidSo

Thanks for posting all these pics for those of us that haven't been here long


----------



## mantis

some old yorkshire


----------



## mantis

some more york, twitch, and some others


----------



## Lifer374

Denng's 12" rhombeus collected in guyana. Always liked the shape of this one.


----------



## Grosse Gurke

weerhom said:


> *thanks a lot for posting that pic. that is him only i did some surgery a while back to that bump on his back. it looks much better now.* thanks again. good luck on a 20 incher. i will believe it when i see it. I might be even willing to trade other fish for this fish. i need pygos.


The picture shows a bump....my guess would be scar tissue....not the leaking open wound he had when I rescued him up him from that tiny uncycled tank. Dude...get over yourself. You constantly exaggerate not only you abilities as a fish keeper.....but your fish. You are an absolute Joke Brad.

Oh...and for those wondering...gillsofsteel is one of a few names this clown has used on this forum.


----------



## weerhom

you are such a little bitch.:laugh:

just cause my fish and my dick is bigger than yours doesn't give you reason to whine all the time.

People kill and eat these fish everyday in the amazon. Half don't make it during shipping alive. You act like your fish is sacred. You had the choice to take it or leave it. You chose the latter of the two. It's just a friggin fish guy, get over it. You act like you saved the last of it's species.


----------



## Grosse Gurke

weerhom said:


> you are such a little bitch.:laugh:
> 
> just cause my fish and my dick is bigger than yours doesn't give you reason to whine all the time.
> 
> People kill and eat these fish everyday in the amazon. Half don't make it during shipping alive. You act like your fish is sacred. You had the choice to take it or leave it. You chose the latter of the two. It's just a friggin fish guy, get over it. You act like you saved the last of it's species.


You know what Brad....I must say it has been fun owning your ass in all these threads because lets face it...you aren't too bright. It is almost like I am picking on a handicapped child...which is why I am not going respond to another softball you have lobbed me. I mean really....talking about dick size on the internet....wow.

Remember...you called me out in this thread...so for your own ego..you might want to just let this go because next time....I wont let something like this go without completely humiliating you again.


----------



## Johnny_Zanni

every one knows once GG gets some viagra he has the biggest e-penis on this site...


----------



## xeloR

thanks for posting all of these amazing photos


----------



## balluupnetme

Lifer374 said:


> Denng's 12" rhombeus collected in guyana. Always liked the shape of this one.


So what kind of rhom is this ? Is this a Guyana ?


----------



## RedSoxfan

Thanks for all these geat pics guys!!!!!


----------



## Johnny_Zanni

balluupnetme said:


> Denng's 12" rhombeus collected in guyana. Always liked the shape of this one.


So what kind of rhom is this ? Is this a Guyana ?
[/quote]

Yep thats a Guyana


----------



## balluupnetme

Nice, my rhom has gotten like a half inch bigger its about 4.25-4.5 inches, when do they start getting the red eyes ?


----------

